# How long to keep paper superbills?



## OBcoder2017 (Jan 8, 2014)

Do we need to continue to keep paper superbills after the information has been entered into our software system and billed?  We are trying to determine if there is a best practice in regard to this.  Would like to be able to go ahead and shred after the visit has been billed but want to make sure this would not cause any legal or in-house problems. What is everyone else doing out there?
Thanks,


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 9, 2014)

One option is to batch each days' superbills after they are entered into your practice management system, then batch the months' worth of superbills. I would go thru a month's worth of superbill about six weeks after being billed to confirm that each superbill was paid.  Just part of normal accounting practices to make sure the claims are paid correctly.  Perhaps keep six months of superbills for reference and then shred anything older than six months, hanging onto any superbill not paid.  Once you get this established, you may not need six months of superbills.


----------

